# Spring Break!?



## kyle (Apr 4, 2005)

Anyone doing anything fun or have any exciting plans for spring break? Mine is another couple weeks, but I have no idea what I am going to do. Definitely nothing related to school or homework, that's for sure.


----------



## smalltowngirl (Feb 17, 2006)

Homework. I wish I was doing something cool, but I don't really have the money to go anywhere.


----------



## Redox (Jan 20, 2006)

no homework...my professors better not arrange it that I have to do homework during the break. That's what break is for, break from school. I think I'm gonna go visit my aunt and uncle in NJ.


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

I just did homework. Mine was the week before last.


----------



## Redox (Jan 20, 2006)

wow, that's early. Not even even spring yet.


----------



## Norske (Sep 21, 2005)

Skiing at Jackson Hole, bought the tickets almost six months ago now. It's pretty cheap if you plan ahead of time.


----------



## cakesniffer (Nov 11, 2003)

I still have a week to go. Hurry! I'll be doing nothing basically, and my Digital Imaging midterm project. Nothing noteworthy.


----------



## FreeSoul (Jan 1, 2006)

I get to have my eye cut open.

Really, it's just my LASIK surgery...

Although I really am getting my eyes cut open...
Fun, fun, fun.
4 days to go.


----------



## bellicose (Sep 16, 2004)

Taking a roadtrip with some friends to a city that's 5x bigger than mine. opcorn And staying a few days...


----------



## GraceLikeRain (Nov 9, 2003)

Mine is over tomorrow.  I did not do anything exciting.


----------



## AdamCanada (Dec 6, 2003)

Im already done my spring break but the college teachers in Ontario might be going on strike.

it seems they are, they have out houses and trailors set up for the picket people

I wouldn't mind if they went on strike for just a week, but i don't want my whole semester screwed up.


----------



## crystallizedtear (Feb 9, 2005)

Really...I thought the strike ended because their dispute was resolved? 
Lol hi fellow Ontarioan! (is that even a word? lol)
Maybe differnet school board stuff >< 
Meh...
well my break hasn't started yet (high school), starting from next week


----------



## AdamCanada (Dec 6, 2003)

crystallizedtear said:


> Really...I thought the strike ended because their dispute was resolved?
> Lol hi fellow Ontarioan! (is that even a word? lol)
> Maybe differnet school board stuff ><
> Meh...
> well my break hasn't started yet (high school), starting from next week


hey!

im in college tho, i don't think ill find out untill midnight

I didn't know of a possible high school teacher strike

edit: lol my teachers are on strike looks like a get an extended march break


----------



## ghostgurl (Sep 20, 2004)

My spring break will consist of practicing my driving, maybe going to Disneyland once, doing a couple things with my mom, and studying. We used to be able to go on vacation during the break, but my break is different from my brothers. I'm on vacation next week, while he's out sometime in the middle of april.


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

Well, I am hoping that my March break will consist of:
-waking up at a decent time
-working on homework
-going OUT
-working again later on

Hopefully I won't stay inside the house everyday, which is what I end up doing during any other breaks (summer, xmas..). I probably will though, there isn't anything else to do *sigh*


----------



## bound for mexico (Oct 17, 2005)

I'm going home for two weeks for Spring Break and I'm thrilled. I plan to see my friends, interview for summer internships and drive around aimlessly. But mostly, I plan to spend as much time as possible with my mom.


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

Mine's the week after next, and I won't be doing anything. Just homework and cleaning. lol the depressing part is that I remember posting practically the same thing in this thread last year. I've really gone far haha.


----------



## RX2000 (Jan 25, 2004)

My Spring Break was last week, March 6-11.

I went down to Mexico on the 4th and surprised the hell out of my fiancee.  Just got back last night. It was a great week.


----------



## nesteroff (Nov 14, 2003)

:evil


----------



## H.awkeyeM.att (Aug 3, 2005)

Trying to get out, hopefully  Practice driving, watch basketball, some things to kill some time.

Next spring break, a condo in ft. myers beach, bring on spring break '07!


----------



## man w/ no name (Dec 28, 2004)

My spring break is this week. I'm probably just going to stay home and do homework. I'll probably check out a couple movies as well.


----------



## cakesniffer (Nov 11, 2003)

Mine is all over. I want another week. :cry


----------



## ghostgurl (Sep 20, 2004)

Sheri said:


> Mine is all over. I want another week. :cry


me too


----------

